# Sony A7III and the Tamron 28-75



## martti (Dec 25, 2018)

My first-hand experience is that the picture quality is indistinguishable from the Canon 5D4 and the 24-70 L.
There is a lot more that can be dug out of the shadows in the Sony RAWs. The eye focus is magical when it works.
You can charge it through the USB port. It actually sends pictures to Mac and IPad. wirelessly.
I have chosen only to send .jpg shots. Problem with Android connection. With iPad it just works.
Sony has resolved the problem with the battery life.
I like the handling of the Canon more than the Sony but that's because of what I am used to.

I do not miss the wide end so the 28mm is just fine for me. The autofocus is fast and accurate.
I find that the Tamron lens is a real value lens. Only a long time experience will tell if I am right or not.

In short: Both cameras are better than you are. At 2000 dollars the A7III is a bargain.
Will I keep the Sony?
I really do not know. The sensor and the eye focus really make a difference.
Magic aside, the results are equal.
All depends on my ability to learn the logic of Sony. Thus far, I am positively impressed.
Other than that, I got the Rokinon 35mm f/2.8 as a walkaround lens. It is light and compact. Good value.
The Rokinon 100mm manual focus macro is very sharp. The tests say there is nothing wrong with it. Seems legit.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 25, 2018)

Did you mean that "eye focus" works most of the time?
I mean, outside a possible user error, does the eye focus always work with this camera and lens?


----------



## martti (Dec 26, 2018)

The camera has to be set up correctly for the eye focus to work.
I confess having made a user error.


----------

